# 7/1 MFS permit holder looking for mentor(s) to hop on board



## dmcgrew18 (Jul 25, 2018)

Hello, all! My name is Dan but everybody just calls me Sham! I picked up a MFS permit for 7/1 and taking out 7/8. None of my experienced boater buddies that I usually travel with are able to make it as they are doing other rivers around this time. I am looking for experienced boaters to run with my friend and I. I am looking to keep the trip below 10 people, leaving up to 8 spots on the trip. 

About me: I am what I would consider to be on the lower end of experience level. The MF will be the biggest water I have navigated. It may sound like a drag, but I am looking to make a learning experience out of this trip. I would preferably like to spend a good amount of time scouting each consequential rapid (time permitting) with someone who has experience reading and moving through technical water and patience to listen and answer questions I will inevitably have. I am looking for boatmen/women with sound decission making skills and a mid/low level risk tolerence. I enjoy learning and want to be an asset not a hinderance. 

I am a professional firefighter for the Denver Fire Department and have technical rope rescue knowledge with all of the gear for MA systems. I am a backcountry ski guide part time in the winter, and I also come with a Swift water rescue background and am also an EMT. My friend that will be joining us on my boat is Swift water 1&2 rescue certified, Technical rescue Certified, and has spent much of his career as a fireman in Vail with summers responding to a myriad of rescues on the Eagle and Colorado rivers. These career paths have created a healthy risk/benefit analysis character and allow us to perform best under stressful environments. My boat is a 14’ RMR and I am self sustainable. Whitewater experience is 90% multi days over 3-6 days on the Upper Colorado, Colorado through Utah, Poudre river, Hell’s Canyon and the Dolores Rivers. Mostly class III with a little class IV. 

We do drink but won’t be partying hard. We don’t smoke the Jazz Cabbage but we are cool with it. We want to share the load of gear, food, and other costs of this trip. 

I am aware of the risk associated with having an un-experienced whitewater boater (me) running his own boat on the trip. I am also aware of the consequence of a swim on this river. I am looking to step up my knowledge of reading water/rapids and further my whitewater decission making skills. I hope I can find a good match of boaters who want to tag along on this awesome trip! 

Pm me if you are interested!


----------



## dmcgrew18 (Jul 25, 2018)

Hello, all! My name is Dan but everybody just calls me Sham! I picked up a MFS permit for 7/1 and taking out 7/8. None of my experienced boater buddies that I usually travel with are able to make it as they are doing other rivers around this time. I am looking for experienced boaters to run with my friend and I. I am looking to keep the trip below 10 people, leaving up to 8 spots on the trip. 

About me: I am what I would consider to be on the lower end of experience level. The MF will be the biggest water I have navigated. It may sound like a drag, but I am looking to make a learning experience out of this trip. I would preferably like to spend a good amount of time scouting each consequential rapid (time permitting) with someone who has experience reading and moving through technical water and patience to listen and answer questions I will inevitably have. I am looking for boatmen/women with sound decission making skills and a mid/low level risk tolerence. I enjoy learning and want to be an asset not a hinderance. 

I am a professional firefighter for the Denver Fire Department and have technical rope rescue knowledge with all of the gear for MA systems. I am a backcountry ski guide part time in the winter, and I also come with a Swift water rescue background and am also an EMT. My friend that will be joining us on my boat is Swift water 1&2 rescue certified, Technical rescue Certified, and has spent much of his career as a fireman in Vail with summers responding to a myriad of rescues on the Eagle and Colorado rivers. These career paths have created a healthy risk/benefit analysis character and allow us to perform best under stressful environments. 

My boat is a 14’ RMR and I am self sustainable. Whitewater experience is 90% multi days over 3-6 days on the Upper Colorado, Colorado through Utah, Poudre river, Hell’s Canyon and the Dolores Rivers. Mostly class III with a little class IV. 

We do drink but won’t be partying hard. We don’t smoke the Jazz Cabbage but we are cool with it. We want to share the load of gear, food, and other costs of this trip. 

I am aware of the risk associated with having an un-experienced whitewater boater (me) running his own boat on the trip. I am also aware of the consequence of a swim on this river. I am looking to step up my knowledge of reading water/rapids and further my whitewater decission making skills. I hope I can find a good match of boaters who want to tag along on this awesome trip! 
Pm me if you are interested!


----------



## Conundrum (Aug 23, 2004)

That is a good way to write an invite. I’d totally go but am already on a trip those dates. Seems like a good opportunity for both parties.

Plus, with your river resume, I doubt you’d have trouble on the MF.


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

You left out the most important river qualification you possess 
and that is your excellent fireman crew cooking skills and reliable Toyota pickup trucks. Have a excellent MFS.


----------



## tetoncounty (May 19, 2016)

PM sent.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

dmcgrew18 said:


> Hello, all! My name is Dan but everybody just calls me Sham! I picked up a MFS permit for 7/1 and taking out 7/8. None of my experienced boater buddies that I usually travel with are able to make it as they are doing other rivers around this time. I am looking for experienced boaters to run with my friend and I. I am looking to keep the trip below 10 people, leaving up to 8 spots on the trip.





Conundrum said:


> That is a good way to write an invite. I’d totally go but am already on a trip those dates. Seems like a good opportunity for both parties.
> 
> Plus, with your river resume, I doubt you’d have trouble on the MF.


I agree. Great invite. Wish I could make it, just to show you the wonder of the river. Not that time of year for me. 

I think you are going to be at a really optimal flow level for the Middle Fork as a first timer. Challenging the first two days at times, but pretty manageable for the most part. 

Not saying you can't get in trouble, but you 3.5 to 3 feet is pretty forgiving. 

Have a ball. Seriously I wish I could make it.


----------



## dmcgrew18 (Jul 25, 2018)

Don't forget terrible mustaches! 

I figured I’d get the formalities iut of the way first and then woo them with the culinary skills! And I unfortunatkey am the odd duck in the parking lot that looks like a Toyota commercial at the firehouse! The high top Transit camper van “Betty White” sticks out like a sorr thumb!


----------



## dmcgrew18 (Jul 25, 2018)

Conundrum said:


> That is a good way to write an invite. I’d totally go but am already on a trip those dates. Seems like a good opportunity for both parties.
> 
> Plus, with your river resume, I doubt you’d have trouble on the MF.


Thanks! I appreciate everyone on the Buzz being as helpfuk as they are!


----------



## dmcgrew18 (Jul 25, 2018)

carvedog said:


> dmcgrew18 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, all! My name is Dan but everybody just calls me Sham! I picked up a MFS permit for 7/1 and taking out 7/8. None of my experienced boater buddies that I usually travel with are able to make it as they are doing other rivers around this time. I am looking for experienced boaters to run with my friend and I. I am looking to keep the trip below 10 people, leaving up to 8 spots on the trip.
> ...


Thanks, Carvedog! It’d be great to have someone like yourself that knows the river like you were born from it! I have had this river on my mind since I first stumbled across the Frank Church Wilderness in a Documentary when I was a little fella. I’ve thought about the remoteness and wild nature of this terrain for years now. It’s finally here and I hope to have someone to move down this river with that really appreciates it for how unique it really is! 

Not the time of year for you, Carve? Do you prefer it at high water or low?


----------



## WyBackCountry (Mar 20, 2014)

Hi Sham...sent you a pm!


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

Mountain Buzz has alot of skilled and knowledgeable boaters here, have an excellent river trip. Looks like you have a duplicate posting here.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

You should have some very fun flows and did well posting here for participants. I'd be very interested, but will be on a Main trip at the same time.


----------



## dmcgrew18 (Jul 25, 2018)

raymo said:


> Mountain Buzz has alot of skilled and knowledgeable boaters here, have an excellent river trip. Looks like you have a duplicate posting here.


Yeah. Not quite sure how to delete the duplicate. Any idea?


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

No big deal, maybe Andy will come along and join them together. Hope you have the time to share your adventures and experience with us. Always interesting to read about river journeys from different boaters. Thanks for including us into your search for qualified boaters to share you permit with, it means alot.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

dmcgrew18 said:


> Thanks, Carvedog! It’d be great to have someone like yourself that knows the river like you were born from it! I have had this river on my mind since I first stumbled across the Frank Church Wilderness in a Documentary when I was a little fella. I’ve thought about the remoteness and wild nature of this terrain for years now. It’s finally here and I hope to have someone to move down this river with that really appreciates it for how unique it really is!
> 
> Not the time of year for you, Carve? Do you prefer it at high water or low?


Busy working the summer business in Sun Valley. I love it at all levels. Just got off last week and will go again late September. 

The fishing can be really good early summer. It's good all year usually but I love the early season when they haven't seen too many flies yet because most think the water is 'too high' for good fishing. I hope you at least get a three day for the middle section. Out of state for the year is $108 or so, but a three day is something like $40. Maybe you don't fish, but it is worth it.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

The two threads should be merged now.


----------



## dmcgrew18 (Jul 25, 2018)

carvedog said:


> The two threads should be merged now.


Thanks, Carve! I appreciate the help! As I have only been using the Buzz a little over a year, I’m not real certain of how things work so I appreciate you coming in with the assist! Do you run this website? 

Also, I am not what I would call a fisherman anymore, but I did grow up on an island in SW Florida and grew up tossing palm sized flys on 10-12 weight rods at tarpon and snook! I hear the trout fishing is superb on the MF! Not a whole lot of experience with fresh water fish, but on a milder day I would definitely love to pull out the 5 weight that’s been hibernating in my closet! Thanks for the intell on the 3 day license. That sounds like the way to go. Any advice on what kind of flys would work best around that time?


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

dmcgrew18 said:


> Thanks, Carve! I appreciate the help! As I have only been using the Buzz a little over a year, I’m not real certain of how things work so I appreciate you coming in with the assist! Do you run this website?
> 
> Also, I am not what I would call a fisherman anymore, but I did grow up on an island in SW Florida and grew up tossing palm sized flys on 10-12 weight rods at tarpon and snook! I hear the trout fishing is superb on the MF! Not a whole lot of experience with fresh water fish, but on a milder day I would definitely love to pull out the 5 weight that’s been hibernating in my closet! Thanks for the intell on the 3 day license. That sounds like the way to go. Any advice on what kind of flys would work best around that time?


No worries. I am just a volunteer moderator which gives me the chance to fix dual threads like this and occasionally wave the ban hammer at the very few unruly types. 
I do it because I have met some awesome peeps on this site. I was just out on the MF with spider and swimteam101. Since meeting these guys through the site we have become very good friends, so I keep showing up and trying to make it better. 

And I double checked on the license. Changed again. First day is $15 and each day after for $7.

https://idfg.idaho.gov/licenses/fees-nonresident

Flies would be anything big. Salmon fly in large sizes. Big stimulators, hoppers, big madam X, big caddis, parachute adams. My daughter works at Lost River Outfitters in Ketchum and all of them are really knowledgeable on that river as well. There are a couple of shops in Stanley for flies and license.

It won't be low and slow so you can get away with a bigger fly. There will be some really nice pools starting to form at that time. Especially down lower. The first day might not be the best to try to fish, just because it's fairly busy. After that it gets slower, less steep, more pools and pretty awesome. Just remember single barbless hook and try to keep them in the water as much as possible. It is all catch and release. Wet your hands before handling the fish and hold them gently by the tail until they swim off on their own. So cool to see them dart away. 

I have also bought from this fellow online and they flies are the best price anywhere. 

https://www.wwfishingtackle.com/store/c6/Trout_Flies.html

under Terrestrials....

https://www.wwfishingtackle.com/store/p122/Dave's_Hopper,_Yellow__-_Dry.html

This is a Dave's number 8 hopper, one of my faves. 

$6 a dozen can't be beat. Army vet and made in the US of A.


----------



## Conundrum (Aug 23, 2004)

I'm with carvedog. Some of my funnest fishing days have been on the MF late June, early July. Top water fishing is where it's at. Big, floaty, ugly. Plenty of side tribs coming in to that are easy to have lunch at and spend some time off the banks too. The only frustrating thing is going over the underwater canyon and seeing the monsters lurking way down through the crystal clear water and not have time to change a fly. Don't worry, the cuts will keep you plenty busy.


----------

